# iptables Router mit einer statt 2 Netzwerkkarten?

## jack32

Hi,

das letzte Problemchen an meinem Router wurde hier ja super gelöst.

Also komme ich mal mit dem nächsten.

Mein Router läuft im Moment mit ganz normal mit 2 Netzwerkkarten.

1x LAN 1x WAN

Nun möchte ich fürs routen vom DSL nurnoch eine Netzwerkkarte verwenden.

Also schließe ich das DSL Modem an den Switch an der an der Netzwerkkarte

auf LAN seite hängt. Änder in der /etc/conf.d/net die einstellung von

link_ppp0=( "eth0" ) auf die andere Netzwerkkarte und kann mich wunderbar

einwählen. Die kommunikation mit meinem Router klappt auch. Nur habe ich 

von LAN aus kein zugriff mehr aufs INET.

Die Einträge von iptables muss ich meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht ändern,

da br0 (Brücke auf der Netzwerkkarte am Switch) und ppp0 weiterhin gleich bleiben.

Der einzige Unterschied liegt darin das ppp0 nun auf br0 connectet und nichtmehr

auf eth0.

Zum Schluss noch detalierte Informationen zu meiner Netzwerkkonfiguration:

```

kassette ~ # iptables -t nat -vL

Chain PREROUTING (policy ACCEPT 4919K packets, 584M bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

39777 1950K DNAT       tcp  --  ppp0   any     anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:7011 to:192.168.0.138

    5   300 DNAT       tcp  --  ppp0   any     anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:ircd to:192.168.0.138

   74  4404 DNAT       tcp  --  ppp0   any     anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:http to:192.168.0.138

17175  856K DNAT       tcp  --  ppp0   any     anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:20122 to:192.168.0.2

28836 1955K DNAT       udp  --  ppp0   any     anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:19209 to:192.168.0.2

Chain POSTROUTING (policy ACCEPT 252K packets, 18M bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

  414 23734 MASQUERADE  all  --  any    ppp0    anywhere             anywhere

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 920K packets, 59M bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

kassette ~ # iptables -vL

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT 25933 packets, 3027K bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

  121 10397 ACCEPT     all  --  lo     any     anywhere             anywhere

  201 26112 ACCEPT     tcp  --  any    any     192.168.0.0/16       anywhere            tcp dpt:netbios-ssn

   36  4852 ACCEPT     tcp  --  any    any     192.168.0.0/16       anywhere            tcp dpt:microsoft-ds

 1529  104K ACCEPT     tcp  --  any    any     anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:22322

 304K  319M ACCEPT     all  --  ppp0   any     anywhere             anywhere            state RELATED,ESTABLISHED

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  any    any     anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:http

  997 48556 ACCEPT     tcp  --  ppp0   any     anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:6984

 3785  168K ACCEPT     tcp  --  any    any     anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:5900

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  br0    any     anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:4080

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT 52634 packets, 12M bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

 6391  777K ACCEPT     all  --  br0    any     192.168.0.0/24       anywhere

    0     0 ACCEPT     all  --  eth0   any     anywhere             192.168.0.0/24

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 249K packets, 146M bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

kassette ~ # ifconfig

br0       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:01:02:9D:4C:C5

          inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::201:2ff:fe9d:4cc5/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:162686 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:100388 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:20089535 (19.1 Mb)  TX bytes:77195511 (73.6 Mb)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:40:63:E7:2D:10

          inet addr:10.11.11.127  Bcast:10.11.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::240:63ff:fee7:2d10/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1510599 errors:0 dropped:1 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1115575 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:1524411753 (1453.7 Mb)  TX bytes:512889817 (489.1 Mb)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0xcc00

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:01:02:9D:4C:C5

          inet6 addr: fe80::201:2ff:fe9d:4cc5/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING PROMISC MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:164575 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:1 frame:0

          TX packets:100384 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:22810008 (21.7 Mb)  TX bytes:77627788 (74.0 Mb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xa000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:356 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:356 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:26232 (25.6 Kb)  TX bytes:26232 (25.6 Kb)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol

          inet addr:85.182.41.245  P-t-P:213.191.89.28  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:20 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:40 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3

          RX bytes:1578 (1.5 Kb)  TX bytes:2444 (2.3 Kb)

tap0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:FF:E5:7D:AA:E4

          inet6 addr: fe80::2ff:e5ff:fe7d:aae4/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING PROMISC MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:124915 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:500

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

(Ok. ich weiß perfekt is das von den iptables Einträgen her nicht, aber das kommt noch)

MFG

----------

## l3u

Warum willst du nur eine Netzwerkkarte benutzen, wenn du zwei hast und es vorher funktioniert hat? Die Sache mit Modem über einen Switch verteilen funktioniert sicher (hab ich auch lang genug so gemacht), aber warum willst du das machen, wenn du's nicht mußt?

----------

## papahuhn

Habe ich das in etwa so richtig verstanden?

- eth0 gibt es quasi nicht mehr.

- eth1, das DSL-Modem und andere Rechner aus  192.168.0.0/24 hängen an einem Switch.

- br0 ist eine Bridge aus eth1 und tap0

- link_ppp0=br0

- DSL Einwahl funktioniert, Router hat Internetzugang

- Andere Rechner aus 192.168.0.0/24 kommen nicht ins Internet

Wie sieht die Routingtabelle nach der Einwahl aus?

----------

## jack32

Der Grund ist folgender: Ich wohne im Studentenwohnheim. Und möchte das Wohnheim

auch noch an mein Netzwerk mit dranhängen. Am besten wäre wohl ne 3. Netzwerkkarte.

Leider hab ich im Server kein platz mehr bzw kein freien PCI Slot.

Deswegen möchte ich die eine Netzwerkkarte für diesen Zweck nutzen.

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> Habe ich das in etwa so richtig verstanden?
> 
> - eth0 gibt es quasi nicht mehr. <--- siehe oben
> 
> - eth1, das DSL-Modem und andere Rechner aus  192.168.0.0/24 hängen an einem Switch. <--- ja, an eth0 hängt der switch.
> ...

 Last edited by jack32 on Fri Nov 07, 2008 11:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## trikolon

etwas OT:

derartige netzwerkkarten sind dir aber bekannt oder?

```
http://cgi.ebay.de/Intel-PRO-100-Dual-Server-Adapter-8472_W0QQitemZ260307352112QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260307352112&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1239|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
```

----------

## jack32

 *trikolon wrote:*   

> etwas OT:
> 
> derartige netzwerkkarten sind dir aber bekannt oder?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ja schon. der link hat sogar den günstigsten preis den ich bisher gesehen habe. habe ich

auchschon drüber nachgedacht. aber warum 25 Euro ausgeben wenns auch ohne geht?

meine routingtabelle am server (nach der einwahl über br0):

 *Quote:*   

> kassette ~ # route
> 
> Kernel IP routing table
> 
> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
> ...

 

----------

## papahuhn

 *jack32 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *papahuhn wrote:*   Habe ich das in etwa so richtig verstanden?
> 
> - eth1, das DSL-Modem und andere Rechner aus  192.168.0.0/24 hängen an einem Switch. <--- ja, an eth0 hängt der switch.
> ...

 

Was denn nun? eth1 am Switch oder eth0? Oder anders; 

- ethX, Modem und 192.168.0.0/24 am Switch

- ethX, tap0 gebrückt zu br0.

richtig? Wenn man davon mal ausgeht, sehe ich den Fehler so jetzt auch nicht.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle von Null anfangen.

- das unbenutzte Interface runterfahren.

- iptables mit nur den nötigsten Sachen, also eigentlich nur das Masquerading.

- Bridge komplett weg, und mit ethX arbeiten.

Wenn das dann läuft, kannste die Punkte einzeln wieder dazuschalten.

----------

## jack32

klingt nach nem plan.

habe gerade relativ viel zu tun. melde mich wieder wenn ich bei 0 angefangen habe.

----------

## l3u

Frag mich nicht wie, aber bei mir lief das damals problemlos ohne irgendwelche TAP-Devices und Brücken. Ich denke, ich bin damals einfach nach dem Home Server Guide vorgegangen, da steht/stand drin, wie man einen Router konfiguriert. Und statt eth1 hab ich dann einfach ppp0 genommen.

----------

## jack32

so netzwerk von grundaus neu konfiguruert.

funktioniert. solange ich da keine bridge einbaue.

nun frag ich euch wie ihr ne geeignete bridge (für ne VM) erstellen würdet.

Wäre nett wenn man mirdie entsprechende config von /etc/init.d/net posten würde.

die datei sieht immoment so aus:

```

config_eth1=( "192.168.0.1 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

#config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

#pppoe-------------------------------------

#Sagen Sie baselayout, dass es adsl über eth1 für ppp0 verwenden soll:

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0=( "eth1" )

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" )

pppd_ppp0=(

        "defaultroute"

        "usepeerdns"

       #Es mag noch andere Einstellungen geben, die Sie setzen möchten, siehe hierzu /etc/conf.d/net.examp$

)

username_ppp0="xxxxxxx"

password_ppp0="xxxxxxx"

```

also wäre nett, wenn mir einer die datei so erweitert, dass ich ne netzwerkschnittstelle für meine vm habe.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Was hast du denn für eine VM? Vmware?

Wenn ja, dann lass dir doch von der nen Interface machen. Das bekommt dann vom DHCP ne eigene Adresse im Netz wie alle anderen PCs auch.

Sebastian

----------

## jack32

VirtualBox.

glaub kaum das der mein netzwerksetup gescheid anpassen kann.

hab mich aber auch noch nicht weiter mit beschäftigt.

bedanke mich soweit erstmal. und suche mir die tage mal tuts zur erstellung von bridges.

so ie ich die erstellt hatte war wohl nicht das beste setup

----------

## sOuLjA

Ein Router mit nur einer Netzwerkkarte will ich demnächst auch einrichten, da der keinen pci slot hat und eben nur onboard LAN hat. 

Allerdings gabs da nicht mal ne Geschichte zu, dass bei einem Internetprovider was mit dem routing(?) nicht stimmte und die Leute sich plötzlich übers Internet in der netzwerkumgebung gesehen haben, da die trennung von extern und intern netz (eth0 & eth1) nicht vorhanden war.

Kann mich auch irren, aber sowas könnte ja evtl. ein Sicherheitsfaktor sein.

Ansonsten zum Thema, muss man da nicht mit nem virtuellen device arbeiten? zB eth0 für die Leitung nach draussen und eth0:1 für das interne Netzwerk?

----------

